# Here's Our New Pup



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

From The Rescued Mother.. He Is Going On 10 Weeks Old. He Was The Largest Out Of The Litter. My Sister Had Named Him Tank, But He Is Now The Smallest One Out Of The Litter. We Had Planned On Naming Him Jovie. My Son Has Named Him Little Tank "Tank" Heres a Picture Of Him Taken A Few Days Ago.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a lovely sweet face.
Congratulations on your new best friend.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is adorable.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi,

What a cute puppy! Oh, I could just hug him.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andi, he has such a beautiful face and expression. Tell him there is a lady across the country who thinks he is gorgeous.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I love to see pictures of animals that have triumphed over shaky beginnings.
What a lovely puppy!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

He's just as cute as he can be!

I know you all will have a wonderful life together!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Andi,

I wondered if you would take one of the pups. Have they all found homes now?

He is adorable - so gorgeous  - I know that he will give you so much love back.

Its amazing to think that that gorgeous looking bundle of fur may never have been if your sister hadn't rescued that poor mother dog. 

What a wonderful ending to what could have been a very tragic scenario. 

3 cheers for Andi and her sister!!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Yes all the*

puppies are in new wonderful homes and they all (4) ended up in homes on Mariposa Ave..3 of them live on E. Mariposa Ave and I live on W. Mariposa Ave. Puppy reunions in the future..

Tank is very bold. He thinks he can jump on my husky who is getting up there in age, and she has been very gentle with him, by now after all the biting of her hind legs she certainly could have bitten him, But she growls and walks away... We have to watch Tank 24/7 it's like having a 2 year old in the house again. 

Tank is the only one out of the litter who has short hair. The rest of the litter has fuzzy hair kind of like what husky puppies look like. Also Tank turned out to be half their size. The first two weeks he was the largest out of litter. Now he is little tank...We thought he looked like a pitbull but his nose has grown and his body is long with short legs...My sister told me he would harrass his sibblings and jump on them. (beat them up) He will be going to doggie classes soon..

Andi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Andi,

He is simply adorable......best of luck with him.

Linda


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Aww what a sweet heart he looks so adorable!


----------

